# Hotel Booking Sites



## Harry31 (29 May 2012)

I hope this hasn't been covered before, I have checked & can't see any specific to my question.
Has anyone used the sites:  www.olotels.com  or www.hotelsclick.com

They are coming up with good prices for hotels I'm checking in Malaga city.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (29 May 2012)

www.hotelscomparison.com will give you a good overview but check back to the main site before booking.


----------



## joer (7 Jun 2012)

Not sure about these sites but use Alpharooms most of the time because of value for money,, very seldom see any better. Have been using them for years with only one problem which was sorted quickly.


----------



## Harry31 (7 Jun 2012)

Many thanks - I'll check it out


----------



## serotoninsid (7 Jun 2012)

Have used...


booking.com
hotels.com
alpharooms.com
AND
laterooms.com

..in the past.  No  issues experienced when using any of them.  In fact, they make the whole process of finding affordable rooms a lot less painful.


----------



## better (12 Jul 2012)

Hi,

I am interested in hotels and never heard about hotelsclick.com and olotels.com so had a look and found they are quite well organized websites, as for the prices I believe they just replicate distributed rack and negotiated rates. I would compare their rates and booking conditions with expedia.com and deskbell.com I regularly use.


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Jul 2012)

I think www.booking.com are great generally, because you can cancel the booking up to 1 day before arrival for free, usually. In the USA, I use . Unlike some of the other sites, you don't know what actual hotel/motel you're getting until you've booked and paid, but the discounts are great and I haven't had a bad experience (value for money) in 10 years. I've also sometimes found that logging on directly to a hotel, finding a contact, ringing them up and informing them that you've got a certain price online, they'll either match it or go just below. A bit of work involved, but worth it.


----------



## moonman (18 Sep 2012)

i have used trivago and it give you the price of about 5 or 6 of the sites mentioned ,hotels.com - bookings.com etc , with the best price for the requested at the top of the list.


----------



## DannyL (19 Sep 2012)

I travelled the world with booking.com. Never had any issues.


----------



## foxylady (19 Sep 2012)

*Hotelsclick*

I used this site last year and had no problems with them.


----------



## moonman (19 Sep 2012)

i have used bookings ,com twice this year, but i always have a check with trivago as they are a comparison site and they rank hotels /b&bs etc according to price.  im planning a trip to england in the next month, and the hotel i fancy according to trivago for the period i want,  is  veneer, bookings.com are 2nd.,


----------



## joan caine (17 Oct 2012)

*alpharooms*

have booked with alpharooms past ten years this was to be our last holiday as my husband has lung cancer. accommodation at villa marina club, salou substandard and not suitable for wheelchair. alpharooms checked when I booked and I sent e mails to hotel which were not answered. big dispute with management on arrival and rep found alternative accommodation 2 days later which alpharooms declined to cover yet a friend went to Malta and was ofered an immediate update or move to better hotel why were we discriminated against. unless you have travelled with a person with a disability it is hard to comprehend what is required.  HOTEL ROOMS HAD NO ELECTRIC SOCKETS AND NO RAMPS ANYWHERE IN COMPLEX. DISABLED BATHROOM OUTSIDE AND NO BARS ON WALLS (broken off) I cannot tell you our disappointment.


----------



## moonman (17 Oct 2012)

very sorry to hear of your husbands ill health.  before i actually book a hotel i always read the reviews.  we are planning a visit to boston, and on one of the booking sites, there was a hotel which had a very good price, and the photos looked very good.  on reading the reviews , if half of them were correct i wouldn't stay in it if it was free.


----------



## BillK (17 Oct 2012)

Like moonman, we always check any hotel we are cosidering, normally on Tripadvisor.


----------



## Pexus1976 (3 Nov 2012)

We use www.comparetravel.ie


----------



## poppy1 (11 Dec 2012)

i like hotelscombined.ie found great deals


----------



## petitz (6 Feb 2013)

For European cities I use explorotel.com as it has a convenient map view.


----------



## ccraig (6 Feb 2013)

Hotelscombined or trivago, they are the best


----------

